

Notes from a lil' app on Heroku/MongoHQ - thibaut_barrere
http://blog.logeek.fr/2010/6/29/sinatra-heroku-mongodb-mongohq-notes

======
thibaut_barrere
Lil' because this is a little app, not a massive deployment. I hope the notes
will be useful to newcomers mostly.

